# hay preservative central Texas



## TexAg (Apr 12, 2017)

Does anyone know of a distributor for a acid based hay preservative in central Texas?

Thanks for you help. We are trying to grow alfalfa and have found that this may be a must.

Bill


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you have a local JD (Baler's Choice), Krone (Baler's Choice), CaseIH (Thirty Plus), or NH (Crop Saver) dealership, they might be a starting point. Harvest Tec, sells via all of them in MY area (even AGRO, Kuhn, Class & Vermeer dealerships, too). Same product, with difference names, it seems.

http://harvesttec.com/

Larry


----------

